

MakeDock: Give your side-projects a home on the web - isaacsu
http://makedock.com/

======
isaacsu
Hi. MakeDock is a project that I've recently started working on. It lets you
quickly create a profile page for a side-project your working on and share it
with other side-project enthusiasts.

What do guys think?

